# Pole barn shed for my TBH's - good or bad idea?



## Jim Moore (Mar 30, 2015)

This was my first year with TBH (or any design) and so far so good. In spite of numerous 105 degree days I did not have any comb collapse. As a result, I'm fairly confident in my TBH design (Mangum-like) and the location. For this first hive I placed it in a grove of cedars (Junipers to be precise). I cleaned out sort of a cave that exposed the hive to the morning sun but kept it in filtered shade after around 11 or so. 

I am in the process of building 7 more of this TBH design and buying 4 or 5 packages next spring along with a queen or two. 

So here is my question (finally). Since I do not have enough room left in my cedar grove I am considering building a pole barn to provide shade to the hives. The barn would back up to a dense line of cedars on the north side protecting the hives during the winter. The barn will face south with a roof low enough to provide shade to the hives from noon on in the summer. However, I'm concerned about placing the TBH's under a structure - even though it will be open on all four sides. Do you folks think the roof with bother the bees? Also, I plan on using wood mulch on the "floor" since I have tons of it available. I have not had any problems with beetles or mites but do not want to encourage them in any way. Do you folks thing the mulch would provide nesting habitat for the "bad bugs"? My property is mostly rocks and thin soil. As a rule, only the snakes and armadillos seem to like it - with the wonderful exception of wildflowers which we have tons of every year.

As always, I appreciate any feedback you folks can provide.

Jim Moore


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I think it is good idea, I've thought of doing the same thing here. It would help great to keep the hives drier in the winter rains, and may help with the afternoon heat in the summer. I've not done it yet though, but I think it can't hurt any and it will help at least some, especially in winter where I'm at.


----------



## Little-John (Jun 18, 2015)

I think it's an excellent idea, and can only see positives (shade, rain cover etc), and no negatives ...

It's an idea not dissimilar to that used by traditional German skeppists. There is a set of videos on the Web which show such shelters being used - Google "Youtube Work in a Heather Skep Apiary" to find them. These are open-fronted stands rather than pole barns, but the basic idea of providing shade and protecting bee-boxes from the weather is the same. Anton Janscha (Janša) did exactly the same with his long hives way back in the 18th century - so keeping hives under some kind of open shelter is a very well-proven idea.

Good luck with that !

LJ


----------



## Jim Moore (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I'm going to start construction this fall and will try to post a few images.

Once again, this forum comes through!

Jim


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

My bees are on the east side of junipers, for all your good reasons. I have seen that bees like porches gazebos overhangs and ramadas of all types. It should be good if you leave good headroom. I would face the entries East, because I believe bees prefer that. A good windbreak may help in some areas. Your placement, with morning sun til 11, and tree shade is the best way to place a swarmlure. The bees pick that first if they can. Thats why I believe they prefer that, and would like it that way under a cover. Good luck!


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

With the Texas Heat I did sun sail shade cloth. I did two 16' x 16' x 16' triangles. I bought them at under $30 EA with shipping. It took 5 posts in concrete. The beauty of this is you can raise it to allow more sunlight in. Angle it for closing off the sunlight and if you gap it where the back is you have partial sunshine through out the day. Hot is Hot, no need to get all into it. I have seen my bees fan a handful of times this year. Main concern was not to melt the honey.






I just got this Ferrell colony Monday and I feel sorry for them as they're in full sun and no holes in the top of this box. They fan pretty much all day long from 9AM to 6PM. I am leaving them for up to a week or more to get acclimated and oriented. They were in full shade and I put them in full sun. I look forward to disassemble of the box to gain access to the bee hive comb. They're going in a Nuc.


----------



## Jonesjungle (Apr 15, 2014)

We built a shade house this spring. So glad we did as we had a few 115 degree days. The back rolls down in the summer to shade the west side. It has been a bee saver. Quite a bit cooler in the shade. The top poses no problem so far.


----------



## geezer (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm hoping more members chime in on this. Just about certain I'll start with top bar hives and go as natural as possible. I'm still in the read/study phase and looking for suitable site. We have an open stable in the back field that's been unused for years. In rough shape but stable. Open to the east and closed on the remaining sides. In the middle of 50 or so acres of corn and fallow fields with real wildflowers including some clover. I'll try and remember to post up a photo. Any comments?


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

I'd like to comment on the pictures of the top bars. I have a pair of top bars as well and I'd be afraid a couple of them in the pictures could tip over. The legs need to angle away from the body of the hives to add stability. 
Here's a video of mine when I first started it out this spring. Notice the legs and ignore the dum dum with the smoker. (me)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DiIPCFFn7c
Swarm was installed April 28, 2015 and the video is 11 days later. They built all that in 11 days other than me cutting up some drawn out langstroth frames and making them into "bars".

The bee shed is a great idea imo.
It helps to have a several gigawatt power sub-station nearby. (just kidding)


----------



## djjmc (Feb 6, 2015)

great idea


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I have some hives under my deck in my back yard. I'm pleased with how they have done. Facing south, morning sun, late afternoon shade. Keeps most of the snow off of them in the winter, and being close to the house acts as a bit of a wind break. I like the idea of a pole barn, preferably three sided, especially for nucs. Plus it gives you a storage place for gear.


----------

